# need opinions on character designs(for new webcomic)



## Asher Grey (Jan 7, 2019)

Hey guys, after some stuff that's happened, I can finally work on mini webcomics. I don't want to use personal OCs, since the nature of the comics is fairly communal(we have a discord server where folks can throw in any ideas and input). We already have the protagonist, Jay, a squirrel whose main goal is to become an artist. I do, however, want supporting characters who can build dynamics with them.

I have two designs but I'm uncertain on their names/coloring. The male is a cat whose passion is cooking and the female is a bear who writes. That's all I have set in stone for the two. Below I have some potential character designs that I'd like feedback on:











Anything about them is interchangeable, from names to colors-- I'm just having a hard time finalizing their personalities and characters in general.

Any feedback is appreciated! I will be publishing the comics on the official Discord server at first, then move on to Furaffinity and Tapastic once I get a hang of it. If you'd like to be more involved, or just want to drop by and say hi, join the server! Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Asher Grey (Jan 8, 2019)

looks like nothing is going to come of this, how do I delete posts? <:/


----------



## KitWulf (Feb 9, 2019)

Think one thing you have to look at is how much time you're willing to take on each page you put up. The amount of detail a character has will determine how long it takes to get them down as opposed to other things you need or want to do. Personally, I like Caleb and Venice


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 12, 2019)

Oren and Anita look pretty good in the same panel. I would personally go with these two because the dark blacks of Oren would contrast with the light gray and whites of Anita making it clear their two different people.


----------

